#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Voltar elevate cambium para UBNT

## Globalnetrj

Ola pessoal! Alguém sabe voltar os equipamentos ubnt com elevate da cambium para Ubiquiti??Não estou tendo acesso via a tftp!

----------


## aragaodiego

https://community.cambiumnetworks.co...are/td-p/72101

----------


## interhome

Porque está voltando do cambium para ubnt?

----------


## cleuzo

Ola... Compramos 2 Cambium - estamos aprendendo com eles.
Vamos ter que comprar licenças para conectar UBNT neles?

----------


## midnightmen

opa,

Vai ter que comprar licenças elevate para poder conectar ubiquiti.

----------


## Globalnetrj

Valew rapaziada pela colaboração! Consegui voltar os elevate para Ubiquiti via TFTP!

----------

